# Brent Swain 36



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone have any experience of sailing a Brent Swain 36? We have seen one on the hard and she looks pretty sea worthy however we have no technical specs for the boat and can''t seem to find anyone with any information on them. Any leads would be appreciated - we are looking for a tough well behaved blue water cruiser.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Do a google search under Origamiboats and pick the first one ( yahoo groups ) Al the info you need there and great chatline.
Roughly 200 of those boats are either being built or are under construction. They have been well proven in hundreds of thousands of miles of cruising in all conditions including several circumnavigations. One pounded for 16 days in 8 to 12 ft surf on the west coast of the Baja and was pulled off thru similar sized surf ,being lifted and dropped every wave, on sand too hard to leave a footprint on , with zero damage. Another pounded across 300 yards of Fijian Coral reef leaving Suva , in big surf, then was pulled back over the reef by a tug, all with minimal damage. Later, the same boat collided with a freighter in Gibralter, with no serious structual damage. You can read about it in the skipper, Don Shore's book " Around the world in Viski" available at Harbour Chandlers in Nanaimo. 
The 36 is 35ft 5 inches on deck, 10 ft 6 inches beam, 5ft 10 inches draft empty with the single keel, or 4 ft with twin keels , 5700lbs keel weight including steel, 18000 lbs empty, carries a 47 ft mast, has 3/16ht hull plate, 11 gauge decks, cabin, cockpit wheelhouse and rudder, 1/4 inch keel plate and 1/2 inch keel bottom and leading edge. She is extremely well balanced , with good hull balance. There are plenty of them cruising the BC coast.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Brent...they asked 10 years ago.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

bljones said:


> Brent...they asked 10 years ago.


I'm going to guess the OP might have found a boat by now...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"I'm going to guess the OP might have found a boat by now... "

Or might still be building one?

Brent, if some 200 of them are in progress right now, how many of them have actually been commissioned and are out sailing? After 10+ years...one would expect over five hundred afloat if they are being finished. Or...? Any idea?


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

200 total rough guestimate, based on the number of plans I've sold and the number of photo they have sent me, including started and sailing. I've personally pulled together 36 of them and others have done a similar number. 
Best not leave a question unanswered.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

So that's 200 started and sailing all together, but no breakdown as to how many have been _completed _and are sailing?


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Most have been completed as I designed her in 81. I have no idea of how many are still under construction, but all the 36 I've built are sailing, most have been for many years, some for decades. Once I sell the plans and get a bit of feedback, I have no way of keeping track of all of them.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Well, Some could be still getting built. Took my Step-dad 30 some odd years to build a B Garden designed plywood Sea-bird yawl, a 75th anniversary plan of the original for Rudder back in the 70's.......

There could be some still being built, or junked by know too! we will hope none of the latter tho!

marty


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting Brent.
It is cool to have a designer on our little forum.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

davidpm said:


> Thanks for posting Brent.
> It is cool to have a designer on our little forum.


I agree. Welcome, Brent!


----------



## NorthCoastJoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi we are buying Dove IV does anyone have information about her or pictures while she was being built.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

From previous posts, I believe Winston and Carolynne Bushnell built the boat. They are out of Vancouver, BC.

BTW, if you want LOTs of spirited opinions about Brent Swain boats google him, 'brent swain site:sailnet.com'.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Or look him up on Sailing Anarchy where he is a prolific poster.

I think he may be banned here.


----------



## Doug Simpson (May 12, 2017)

Hey NorthcoastJoe did you end up buying Dove IV? She is up for sale again and my brother and I are about to pull the trigger... but wondering what ended up happening with such a short stint of ownership. Cheers and thanks so much for any information.


----------

